# Best quality laptops?



## curtains (Mar 8, 2009)

From your guys experiance what do you guys think is the best quality laptops, as in like physical quality like which ones last longest (in general), cause all i want this laptop for is pretty much surfing the net outside of my home .. so any standard dual core laptop will do.

I was thinking IBM but thought i'd start a poll.


----------



## ScOuT (Mar 8, 2009)

Sager Notebooks...by far the best laptop I have ever used. I bought a custom Sager about 2 and a half years ago and still do not regret my purchase, I use it all the time. Never had one issue yet, not even a simple crash. You will pay a nice price for them, but worth ever dollar 

About a week after I received my notebook I got a hand written letter in the mail asking me if everything was ok and I was satisfied. I get a hand written birthday card every year from them, they are still asking if everything is ok with my computer. That absolutely has to be the best customer service in the industry...no questions asked!

Right now you can get one with an Intel Quad Core, GTX 280M, 4GB DDR3 @1066MHz for about $2500.

http://www.sagernotebook.com/default.php


----------



## Sir Travis D (Mar 8, 2009)

I voted for Lenovo. I know that some thinkpads have metal roll cages, and modifications to stop the hard drive from doing anything when it senses a drop. Also the keyboard quality on most Lenovo's are really good.

- I have an IBM thinkpad from the 90's and it has NO physical damage whatsoever, and it was used for years.


----------



## Ramodkk (Mar 8, 2009)

Gateway, excellent notebooks


----------



## gamerman4 (Mar 8, 2009)

IBM, I've never had one but have used plenty and I love the build quality.


----------

